# Anyone from the San Antonio area???



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Wish I could help. I'm not too far though, south of Houston!

Welcome!


----------



## k9mpmak (Apr 19, 2010)

If you are still looking, over on the North east side by 1604 and I 10, is 16 acres and lots of area to ride. The people are real nice and its probably one of the cheapest around. Think its 250 for 2 feedings, round bale, blanketing if needed, and all that stuff. Let me know and I can give you the number.


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

A friend of mine was living on the south side of San Antonio a year or so ago and she found a couple of places. There are more barns up towards the north side of San Antonio or east of San Antonio near Seguin. I just did a Google search for Horse Boarding in San Antonio and came up with this list.

Horse Boarding Stables in San Antonio, TX on Yahoo! Local

Good luck to you !


----------

